# Pellets in AMNS?



## domapoi (Jul 30, 2011)

Has anyone tried using A-MAZE-N PELLETS in there old AMNS? I was just wondering. I have the older AMNS and plan to mostly use it for cold smoking stuff like cheese, nuts, salts/spices and the likes. But, was wondering if the pellets would work in the old AMNS for doing some hot smoking. I don't want to buy the new AMNPS just for the times I would rarely use it, but might buy some pellets if they will work with the old tray. Any ideas, or has anyone out there tried this? What do you think Todd? I am sure you tried the pellets with the old trays before you came up with the AMNPS. What are the draw backs or problems?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2011)

DOMAPOI said:


> Has anyone tried using A-MAZE-N PELLETS in there old AMNS? I was just wondering. I have the older AMNS and plan to mostly use it for cold smoking stuff like cheese, nuts, salts/spices and the likes. But, was wondering if the pellets would work in the old AMNS for doing some hot smoking. I don't want to buy the new AMNPS just for the times I would rarely use it, but might buy some pellets if they will work with the old tray. Any ideas, or has anyone out there tried this? What do you think Todd? I am sure you tried the pellets with the old trays before you came up with the AMNPS. What are the draw backs or problems?


Todd will have to answer for sure, but I'm pretty sure it won't work because of the difference in the interior walls.

I think it gets so hot that it burns through the thin single wall. I never tried it, but I'm sure Todd did. He's an experimenting Machine!!!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 30, 2011)

DOMAPOI said:


> Has anyone tried using A-MAZE-N PELLETS in there old AMNS? I was just wondering. I have the older AMNS and plan to mostly use it for cold smoking stuff like cheese, nuts, salts/spices and the likes. But, was wondering if the pellets would work in the old AMNS for doing some hot smoking. I don't want to buy the new AMNPS just for the times I would rarely use it, but might buy some pellets if they will work with the old tray. Any ideas, or has anyone out there tried this? What do you think Todd? I am sure you tried the pellets with the old trays before you came up with the AMNPS. What are the draw backs or problems?


Yes, I did try pellets in the original AMNS and pellets will work in the first row of an AMNS, but will jump to the second row, even during cold smoking.  It's just the nature of the beast.

The New AMNPS has a different divider design that separates the rows

You should get about 3 hours of smoke per row with pellets.  This should be plenty long for what you want to cold smoke.  You may have to refill at the end of 3 hours.

Give it a try!

Todd


----------



## alelover (Aug 1, 2011)

Might have to order some of those pellets some time. I can't keep the dust burning at all when I'm hot smoking. No O2 I guess. Or it burns way to quick when it's closer to the fire. Haven't found a sweet spot yet.


----------



## roller (Aug 1, 2011)

My smoker went out yesterday at the end of a 2 Pork Loin Roast smoke so I guess I dont need one...


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 1, 2011)

Roller said:


> My smoker went out yesterday at the end of a 2 Pork Loin Roast smoke so I guess I dont need one...




They call this "Perfect Timing"!

TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2011)

I have used the pellets in the old smoker - I accidently did a row for some cheese. Dont know what I was thinkin at the time. It does work one row at a time. You could also just do the two outer rows and light the other one as the first one slows down


----------



## hkeiner (Aug 1, 2011)

When using my 6x8 AMNS with dust for hot smoking , I fold some aluminum foil over the interior walls to help prevent jumping between rows. It seems to work fine and it does not keep the dust from burning OK within each row. I still have lots of dust on hand, but when I run out I think I will try some pellets in the 6x8 using the "foil trick" and see how it goes and report back on the results.

I would do this more out of curiosity than need, because using the 6x8 and dust (with foil trick) for hot smoking works OK for me. However, I do  like to be on the leading edge of the newest technology...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2011)

hkeiner said:


> When using my 6x8 AMNS with dust for hot smoking , I fold some aluminum foil over the interior walls to help prevent jumping between rows. It seems to work fine and it does not keep the dust from burning OK within each row. I still have lots of dust on hand, but when I run out I think I will try some pellets in the 6x8 using the "foil trick" and see how it goes and report back on the results.
> 
> I would do this more out of curiosity than need, because using the 6x8 and dust (with foil trick) for hot smoking works OK for me. However, I do  like to be on the leading edge of the newest technology...


Yup,

We tried all of those things with all kinds of AMNS---Foil over walls, solid steel over walls, double walls, bigger perfs, smaller perfs, wider rows, narrower rows, tighter turns, wider turns, etc, etc. Each one had it's degree of success, and failure, but it all gave Todd what he needed to get the two perfect units, one best for dust & one for pellets. Not that they can't be used differently.

Bear


----------

